# What it means to be or identity as a Greygender



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

Identifying As "Graygender"/"Greygender"






*Graygender / Greygender:*

_a person who identifies as (at least partially) outside the gender binary and has a strong natural ambivalence about their gender identity or gender expression. They feel they have a gender(s), as well as a natural inclination or desire to express it, but it’s weak and/or somewhat indeterminate/indefinable, or they don’t feel it most of the time, or they’re just not that invested in it. They’re not entirely without a gender or gender expression, but they’re not entirely “with” it either, so to speak._

*So using the word “graygender” can express: *

_the state of being kinda close to agender but not quite (just greysexuality is kinda close to asexuality but not quite), having a nonbinary gender that falls in a hazy grey area and can be hard to define or pinpoint, being gender neutral-ish more because of ambivalence and lack of participation in gender rather than active participation in nonbinary gender expression, and/or feeling gender and an inclination to participate in gendered thinking/expression less than most seem to._


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

Someone invents 508 gender identities because he was totally bored. Get a life! So many things need to be done. There are diseases to be cured, animal species to be saved, lifeless planets to be filled with life.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

Okay. Surely I'm not the only one seeing the absurdity in identifying as being ambivalent about something? People generally don't include things they're ambivalent about in their sense of self. For example: I think Metallica are okay, but I don't really listen to them... but I don't ever bring that up unless it's specifically relevant to the topic at hand, nor do I spend a lot of time thinking about it. So what's the reason for "greygender" people to introduce this term? If they're so ambivalent about it, then why are terms like "gender neutral" or "androgynous" not sufficient? Why exactly do we need so many different terms to define every conceivable way in which people can deviate from the norm when it comes to their gender identity? FFS just be yourself, you don't need a big list of neologisms to justify who you are.


----------



## Aarya (Mar 29, 2016)

I want to be open-minded and say that people who identify with and take certain aspects of our lives to the next level are interesting. 

Perception of genders had many flaws and it cannot be denied. As a girl irl I've seen and experienced so many different approaches, mor eor less culturally dictated; I grew to appreciate those who did not look at me from a sexual only perspective or other stupid things just because I was an (attractive) female, such as telling me how I shouldn't do this and that job; that i can't travel alone here and there; god knows what else. In fact, I've noticed quite some differences myself in the internet realm; had an unsuggestive nickname that could be attributed to both females and males, on a game that was catering for the male audience (real-time strategy card based but with many "almost naked" female creatures) which did not bother me, but I made friends with someone who thought I was a guy for half a year, and I actually never realised. 

That's how "important" gender was to me, or to us, though I must've been a bit more oblivious to it than your average person; he must've considered me more gay or actually gay, since he was american? Who knows, it certainly did not bother me, but it was funny I suppose and we got along well. I feel like he thought I was a female, and at other times male, and settled for male for some reason. Finally someone referred to me on a chat with "her", i answered, and he got all like "wtf" and "omg you were a girl all along" and proceeded to excuse himself for sometimes making misogynistic jokes that to me weren't at all because he was in my eyes quite soft and appreciative of girls' presence xD. There were other people who instantly knew i was female and could have never mistaken me for a guy, though I used to love to joke about it.

In writing especially it can sometimes be impossible for people to get my gender, and some might attribute it much faster to a guy, if it's a more religious/spiritual/philosophic topic. Both seem interesting and I like it. But I like my female status irl and I don't want to play with genders or confusing notions. People are confused enough already about themselves, life, their effing meaning on this planet, and then about who i really am, no reason to confuse them even further. 

If they are open to understanding there are more "male" parts to me living with the female ones that's fine (such as loving certain sports ^^), but I would not want to make sexuality and gender be the main defining factor of my or other people's personalities. To me, the greatest compliment one can do is appreciate how someone looks or is regardless of gender. males should not be ashamed in seeing good things in other males, and females should not be ashamed of appreciating other females. Or distance yourself from strictly physical notions and test the mind a little bit when it comes to various other subjects. 

I will be evil and say that the gender thing is funny as hell as long as it remains non violent, it doesn't go to extremes and it stays in the West mainly if in the forms that the video shows -don't spread plz-; in the West where people seem to be very bored, as they have time to think about such things and make them their life objectives  Mass-media probably exaggerated it too and young people thought that was the new norm and cool trend rather than actually having felt pressed by gender-related expectations. 

Funny how instead of changing the problem (the perception that females shouldn't travel alone in this and this places, shouldn't have male friends/connections, shouldn't do these and these jokes or have this and this attitude or political opinions) they prefer to change gender. *shakes head*

Hard to fix the problems coming from females being perceived as physically/emotionally weaker. In the past they might've due to a trade-off (wasn't practical to raise/milk youngs if you had to defend house and territory at the same time -> separate sets of skills developed; if one died at least the other could've survived; not so much if both went at war, and males cannot replace females in the raising of children; a mother is a mother... a father, a father. They can share many things. Weren't their inherent natures made to work together?) Weren't the original societies matriarchal anyways. Sigh.


----------



## RyuukoGo (Apr 6, 2015)

My experience is there are two genders but numerous variations of the two.


----------



## Mone (May 22, 2017)

I really want to tolerate this variety and too damn high number of genders but sorry, deeply sorry this is ridiculous.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

*Greygender:*

_Another gender in the new endless line up of tumblr genders. Used to describe those who identify with the colour grey and like the idea of being "special" and "different" from the rest of society._


* *




Rare photo captured of a greygender person in their natural habitat:


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Something, something mental illness, something, something.

Okie Dokie. 

Tumblr was a mistake. As was giving the mentally ill a voice in the interpretation of their own condition

lmao


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

I identifie myself a dragon robot pony kalash from futur created to kill you

If you dont accept i rape and kill you with my giant dragon robotic pony kalash from futur you are an fascist and you voted for donald trump 

Now im going to see an documentary on buzzfeed and insult ben shapiro on twitter because he is a nazi


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

And yeah can we speaks about woman dream ve eaten after being fucked ? Thts exist. Attracted to canibale. 
They identifies themselve to KFC or Chicken but i think they need more an psychologist than an sociologist. :"). 

I never take seriously anti fascist because thats only emotion reaction to another reaction. 

Politics and LGBT damaged another brain.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

It’s getting out there really out there

This shit is seriously starting to feel like the cat in the hat

I do not give a shit if you like your eggs in a boat
I do not give a shit if you like them in a car
Fucken eat them wherever you are
Yes we all know you’re sam you’re 
You can’t stop fucken telling us
So Sam you’re 
Eat your fucken eggs in a boat
Eat your fucken eggs in a car
Take your green eggs and ham
Go ahead and call it spam 
Go ahead and eat it with a spoon
Wow you’re such a cool little loon

:rollseyes:


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

Over-fed identity problems. If you identify as greygender it's likely you don't have a full-time job and too much free time on your hands.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

Lord Pixel said:


> Over-fed identity problems. If you identify as greygender it's likely you don't have a full-time job and too much free time on your hands.


It's awesome to have free time, but when no boss tells you what to do, you are responsible for choosing your values and pursuits. Devoting your life to a made-up gender identity is not a noble pursuit.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Its called gender dysphoria.

It means you're confused.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

I once attended a New York Academy of Sciences seminar on ambiguous sexuality. It is very real. One percent of the population I heard then. Lets give everyone a chance to speak without putdowns. Think about what it means to be uncertain about oneself even if you yourself are certain.

11. No Discriminatory Remarks
Discriminatory remarks are unacceptable. This includes racism, sexism, offensive remarks about (or against) religion* or *gender identity*, physical attributes (size, height, etc.), and homophobic remarks. We also prohibit typism: We will not tolerate broad generalizations and/or individual attacks that are meant to degrade by personality type. (Joking is acceptable; but if a member asks that a particular line of joking stop and it persists anyway, staff will take corrective action.)


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

Alright, you got one right here.

It's real simple, on the Left you have Transgenders overcomplicating shit and contradictingly validating the existence of genders despite arguing that gender is more of an Idea than it is what sex you have. On the Right, you have people like Steven Crowder who hypocritically argues for the binary because they believe all these other genders are made up and/or because it overcomplicates and is impractical for official systems like the government to pander to. Both sides are asinine, the Left has to explain to me why they won't just be 1 of the 2 genders or be Neutral. The Right has to explain to me why the binary isn't just arbitrarily made up too.

I'm Greygender because the whole gender system is bullshit. I am not a "Man" or a "Woman", I am Terramine Lightvoid... conqueror, dominator, badass master mofo, etc.


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

BigApplePi said:


> I once attended a New York Academy of Sciences seminar on ambiguous sexuality. It is very real. One percent of the population I heard then. Lets give everyone a chance to speak without putdowns. Think about what it means to be uncertain about oneself even if you yourself are certain.
> 
> 11. No Discriminatory Remarks
> Discriminatory remarks are unacceptable. This includes racism, sexism, offensive remarks about (or against) religion* or *gender identity*, physical attributes (size, height, etc.), and homophobic remarks. We also prohibit typism: We will not tolerate broad generalizations and/or individual attacks that are meant to degrade by personality type. (Joking is acceptable; but if a member asks that a particular line of joking stop and it persists anyway, staff will take corrective action.)


It's the same with Bisexuality. Because sexuality is not binary for most people, it's 1 or the other, they deny it even exists. Just like Homophobes reject Homosexuality because they cannot fathom someone feeling differently than they do.

It's incredibly clinically retarded.


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

Sybow said:


> Its called gender dysphoria.
> 
> It means you're confused.


Seems to me that people who have a Gender, are confused. Even Cisgender peeps are confused when dealing with the fact that a person is too complex and nuanced to be boiled down to one side of the equation. Cis Males be sayin "No ****" like having a feminine side is existentially distressful to them.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

InfiniteLightvoid said:


> It's the same with Bisexuality. Because sexuality is not binary for most people, it's 1 or the other, they deny it even exists. Just like Homophobes reject Homosexuality because they cannot fathom someone feeling differently than they do.
> 
> It's incredibly clinically retarded.


I like to explain things both ways. If greygender is legit, why would people go for black and white? Proposed answer: It's because people strive for an identity and identity goes with that striving. 

Think of runners in a race. Those at the front strive to be the winner. Yet some must lose. If the winner doesn't recognize those on his/her heels they wouldn't be a winner. To only recognize the winner isn't quite retarded. It's a mistaken view of reality.

Sexual identity roles used to be there in the race to create a family. Today times are a changin' and the family is not the only thing to race to.


----------



## Tomie (Jul 29, 2018)

Wouldn't it be less confusing to define gender exclusively through biological sex, and accept all of our other traits as personal variations that are irrelevant to our gender?


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

I mean, it's really okay if you want to choose whatever identity you like or change it anytime at your convenience. Because variation in population is explainable both scientifically and most importantly, statistically.

Just don't make us, cis scums, having more complicated life than what it is. Everyone have their own problem and rest assured you have our sympathy for yours. But you don't really want our problem become yours too, right? So there, i hope we can have an understanding now.

I could only wish and pray to Belenos and Toutatis that you can find your true identity, the sooner the better :wink:





_Sent sans PC_


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

Don't care as long as they aren't trying to force me to do anything I don't want to do.


----------



## NeonMidget (Aug 7, 2017)

I find it interesting that gender identity is such a HUGE topic nowadays when it really doesn't matter. I was always called a tomboy when I was younger and I guess that was the begining of my understanding that it wasn't "normal" for a human with a vagina to do things that commonly humans with penises do. There has often been an obvious divide between "male *masculine* and female *feminine*" traits and characteristics and the blurred lines that are becoming more common now get people upset and there seems to be an invisible NEED for there to be a label for people that arent just one or the other. I don't particulalry care for labels and find the whole thing quite annoying ...all these new labels everyone is expected to keep up with and use correctly is just ridiculous.

Tell me your preferred pronouns and that's about as far as my interest for your gender goes.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

RoseTylerFan said:


> Someone invents 508 gender identities because he was totally bored. Get a life! So many things need to be done. There are diseases to be cured, animal species to be saved, lifeless planets to be filled with life.


Thanks. 

Some people are degenerate


----------



## another number (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm aware that I'm a woman, but I don't spend time thinking about it.. it just is. 
I'm open to falling in love with a woman, but find myself strongly attracted to men. 
I mean, the doors open, ladies, but it hasn't happened. I don't consider myself bisexual, or not bisexual. Who cares. 
Remember why it's called the 'ME' generation.


----------

